# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Συγκρουση Blue Star 1 με Τ/Ρ Πανόραμα

## laz94

*Σύγκρουση πλοίων στην Σαντορίνη*


Δύο πλοία συγκρούστηκαν σήμερα το πρωί, στις 7, στην είσοδο της Καλντέρας, στη Σαντορίνη. Η σύγκρουση οφείλεται σε λάθος χειρισμό, και δεν υπήρξαν τραυματισμοί επιβατών σε κανένα από τα δύο πλοία. Τα πλοία έχουν δέσει και επιθεωρούνται. 

ant1online

Δύο πλοία συγκρούστηκαν σήμερα το πρωί, στις 7, στην είσοδο της Καλντέρας, στη Σαντορίνη. Η σύγκρουση οφείλεται σε λάθος χειρισμό, και ευτυχώς δεν υπήρξαν τραυματισμοί σε κανένα από τα δύο πλοία. 
Πρόκειται για το Blue Star Ferries 1, που επιχειρούσε να μπει στο λιμάνι του Αθηνιού και ένα επιβατηγό τουριστικό πλοίο, το οποίο αναχωρούσε από το λιμάνι. 

Οι 488 επιβαίνοντες του Blue Star Ferries 1 και οι 48 του τουριστικού επιβατηγού είναι όλοι καλά στην υγεία τους, όπως αναφέρθηκε. 
Πάντως, το ένα πλοίο έδεσε στο λιμάνι του Αθηνιού και το άλλο στον Όρμο Φηρών, ώστε να επιθεωρηθούν, προτού πλεύσουν ξανά. 



*πηγή: msn.gr*

----------


## laz94

Πάντως τώρα το BS1 φαίνεται να επιστρέφει Πειραιά, άρα επιθεωρήθηκε και δεν υπάρχει προβλημα λογικά..... :Wink:

----------


## Harry14

Το BS1 εχει ενα γδαρσιμο στην δεξια του πλευρα στο υψος του λογοτυπου ενω το τουριστικο σκαφος ειναι το πανοραμα το οποιο φαινεται να εμβολησε το BS1 αρα λογικα θα εχει ζημια μικρης εκτασης στην πλωρη. Θα πω λογικα (και παλι) το πανοραμα θα εκανε ατσαλη κινηση και θα χτηπησε το BS1. Ετσι τουλαχιστον το φανταζομαι.

----------


## xidianakis

βρε παιδια, για να συνεχισει το πλοιο το ταξιδι του, σημαινει πως δεν υπαρχει προβλημα απο πλευρα ασφαλιας. ομως αυτο που σκεφτομαι εγω ειναι, το τι θα λενε το βραδυ παλι στα καναλια γιατι ειναι και τουριστικη περιοδος.......

----------


## Harry14

Οχι δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα απο πλευρας ασφαλειας. Αλλωστε το πανπραμα ενα ιστιοπλοικο ειναι τι ζημια να κανει. Ο λογος που επεστρεψε ηταν καθαρα και μονο για τα τυπικα δηλαδη για αναφορα περιστατικου στο λιμεναρχειο και επιθεωρηση. Οσο για τα καναλια που λες εχουμε βαρεθει να τους ακουμε. Αστους να λενε ετσι κι αλλιως ασχετοι ειναι.

----------


## villy

O Λιμενάρχης Σαντορίνης μίλησε δίνοντας τη δική του διάσταση για το θέμα *εδώ.*




> Οχι δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα απο πλευρας ασφαλειας. Αλλωστε το πανπραμα ενα ιστιοπλοικο ειναι τι ζημια να κανει.


To Πανόραμα είναι ένα τρικάταρτο ιστιοφόρο 53 μέτρων 177 πόδια και 500 τόνων βάρος-γυμνό.
Είναι λοιπόν λόγω όγκου, ικανό για ζημιά σε οποιοδήποτε σκάφος συνεπώς δε πρόκειται για ιστιοπλοϊκό που συνήθως δε ξεπερνούν τους 10 τόνους!
Περισσότερα για το Πανόραμα: http://www.yachting-greece.com/Saili...s/panorama.htm

----------


## Apostolos

Όντως δεν ειναι και κανα απλο ιστιοπλοϊκό....

ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΑ.JPG

Τα θέματα μεταφέρονται στα ατυχήματα για να μην μπερδευόμαστε

----------


## Mitni

Λίγο Blue στη πλώρη
DSC01791.JPG

----------

